# Lentil Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 cups dried lentils
2 1/2 lbs spinach
1/4 cup olive oil
3/4 cup chopped onion
3-4 cloves of garlic chopped
salt
1 celery stalk chopped
3/4 cup leon juice
1 tsp flour
chopped chives

Wash and pick over the lentils. Cover woth cold water and cook covered until tender. Wash spinach leaves and then chop into pieces. Add with 1 cup of water to lentils. Continue cooking until the spinach is done, adding more water if needed. Heat oilive oil in a skillet and add the chopped onion. Add garlic and 1 tsp of salt and then add the celery. Continue cooking until the onions, garlic and celery until tender. Add to lentils. Mix the lemon juice with the flour and stir into the soup. Cook gently stirring until the soup is thick.


----------

